# Illumina 2011



## Conny (3. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

für alle, die schon einmal da waren und 
für die, die noch kommen möchten und 
auch für die, die einfach nur Bilder schauen möchten 

Hier sind sie 

Illumina 2011 Entflammt


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*

Wir waren schon mal da ... 
Wir wären gerne gekommen (leider passt es arbeitsmässig 2011 nicht) 
Wir schauen aber gerne die Bilder an. 

Tolle Bilder.  Das sieht wieder ähnlich schön aus, wie in den Jahrne zuvor. 

Wir würden aber nächstes Jahr gerne wieder kommen  wenn es da terminlich besser klappt


----------



## Conny (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*

Hallo,

also extra für C&L noch mehr Bilder 
  irgendwie ziehen einen manche Bäume regelrecht in ihren Bann 
   soo schön blau
  diese Perspektive war mir auch neu


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*

Servus Conny

Die Stimmung hast hervorragend eingefangen 

Gefallen mir deine Bilder 

Gibt es noch mehr zum ansehen 

Hoffe ich doch


----------



## VolkerN (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*

Hallo Conny,

einfach beeindruckend ! 

Besonders das Bild mit dem Schloss in blau angestrahlt und dem Piano in rot gefaellt mir ...muss bei Abenddaemmerung (wenn man es dann live sieht) faszinierend ausschauen. 

...ganz toll !


----------



## Conny (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*

Hallo,

dann nochmal eines 
 die Ausbeute ist dieses Jahr extrem gut


----------



## Conny (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*

Hallo,

heute war Familienausflug zur Illumina 
aber entgegen unserer Vermutung war es wieder rappelvoll.


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*

Wer daran Spaß hat, kann sich auch dies hier ansehen:

http://www.berlin.de/kultur-und-tickets/events/festival_of_lights_berlin/index.php

Ist schon sehenswert!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*



Conny schrieb:


> aber entgegen unserer Vermutung war es wieder rappelvoll.




@ Conny:

  

Die Illunina gibt es auch nicht "rappelvoll" ???  Mhhh  so würden wir sie auch gerne mal sehen 

 ... aber Deine Bilder sind wieder toll ... wirklich schade, dass wir das event dieses Jahr verpassen mussten.


----------



## Conny (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*

Hallo Ihr2,

:knuddel aus gut informierten Kreisen kann ich versichern, dass es auch nächstes Jahr wieder eine geben wird,
und dann muss die Planung etwas früher anfangen


----------



## Inken (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Illumina 2011*

Hallo, meine Conny! :knuddel

Wieder mal ein tolles Spektakel! Die Fotos sind wunderschön; wenn man dabei ist, muss es überirdisch scheinen.. 

Deine zwei letzten Aufnahmen gefallen mir bisher am besten! 

Aber ich wette, du hast noch zwei oder drei mehr auf der Platte? 

Ich wünsche euch gutes Wetter in dieser Woche! Hier schickt man derzeit keinen Hund vor die Tür.. 

LG!


----------

